# fun tofu recipes?



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

I had some pad thai last night and I have a big block of tofu left over. I'd like to play with it and try something fun. Any suggestions?


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd like to hear of some different recipes as well. I like tofu but never really know what to do with it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I slice it, marinate it, pat dry and fry in a little oil. Nice lunch! It also goes great in Hot and Sour Soup. 

That's it for me; I'd be just as eager to read some easy tofu recipes as you, Chris.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you looking for ideas or recipes?


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

You can use it to prepare an oriental dish by first cutting the tofu in cubes. In a skillet, fry ground pork meat then add the tofu cubes, add a bit of water and simmer for awhile. Add cornstarch and season it with chilli sauce and light soya sauce.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've not tried this one yet, but it looks pretty good:

*CURRIED VEGETARIAN STEW WITH WINTER SQUASH AND TOFU
* 
2 Tbs vegetable oil 
2 large leeks split lengthwise, sliced crosswise
2 Tbs minced fresh ginger
½ Thai or bird chile, or one serrano chile, minced
1 Tbs curry powder
1 medium butternut squash (2-lbs) in 1-inch cubes
1 tsp sugar or xylitol
1-inch piece of cinnamon stick
2 Tbs soy sauce
1 cup unsweetened coconut milk
10 oz firm tofu cut into 1-inch cubes
salt to taste
About 6-cups steamed long grain white (jasmine/basmatti) rice
½ cup roasted, unsalted peanuts coarsely chopped
1/4 cup fresh cilantro leaves

Heat veg oil in a medium Dutch oven or enamaled cast iron casserole. Add leeks and cook over moderate heat, stirring until wilted, about 3-minutes. Add the ginger and chile, cook, stirring until fragrent, about 2-minutes. Add squash, sugar, cinnamon, soy sauce, and 3-cups of water, and bring to a boil. Cover and cook over modertely low heat until squash is just tender, about 15-minutes (_the recipe can be prepared to this point up to one day in advance - cover and refrigerate_).

Stir in the coconut milk and the tofu, bring to simmer over moderate heat stirring gently Season with salt to taste.

Divide rice into serving dishes and ladle the stew on top. Sprinkle with peanuts and cilantro.


----------



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ideas or full recipes. I won't have time to mess with this tofu until the weekend.


----------



## daryllau (Jan 12, 2007)

Give this a try which I posted recently on my blog if you'd like something with a spicy punch:

*Spicy Beancurd | Szechuan Tofu*

Ingredients
3 Beancurds - cut into small cubes
250 g minced Chicken
150 g peeled Prawns - cut into three
20 cc Chicken Stock
Capsicum - cut into small strips
Red Chilies - chopped finely
Garlic - crushed
Ginger - grated
Spring Onions - cut diagonally
1 tbsp Light Soya Sauce
2 tsp Cornflour
Sesame Oil

Directions
1] Heat the oil and fry the garlic and the ginger.
2] Add the minced chicken, prawns and the capsicum, fry until it changes colour.
3] Add the chillies, then pour in the chicken stock and the light soya sauce
4] Bring to a boil.
5] Add the diced bean curd and gently bring to a boil.
6] Mix the cornflour with a little water and pour into the pan, stirring continuously until the sauce thickens.
7] Splash a little sesame oil over the top and add the spring onions.
8] Serve hot.

Cheers!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Japanese sweet spinach in tofu bags with a carrot chipotle syrup

Pacific Rim Napoleons, grilled Asian eggplants layered with marinated tofu and bok choy; with two Sauces; an Asian Peanut Sauce and a Thai Yellow Curry Sauce

portobello mushrooms grilled and placed on top of marinated tofu slices, served on a bed of sautéed bok choy, beet greens, and chard; topped with a vegetarian brown sauce

curried tea rubbed tofu with a mango lychee sauce on a bed of mesclun and topped with a tropical fruit salsa


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

Check out some of my tofu recipes here:-

http://www.deliciousasianfood.com/category/tofu/


----------



## garry75 (Mar 8, 2007)

Fun and Tofu... one of lifes great oxymorons.


----------

